# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Best exterior paint for timber weatherboards

## hk128

I'm ready to paint the exterior of my timber weatherboard extension and would advise on the best exterior paint available. 
Look forward to hearing from you.

----------


## keepontruckin

I would use either Wattyl Solaguard or Dulux Weathershield. There the best exterior paints on the market but thats just my opinion.

----------


## Ashore

wattyl solarguard costs a bomb and worth every penny  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Claw Hama

I'm with the guys and would Wattyl Solarguard too.

----------


## Blocker

Most Aussie made exterior acrylics will give good results in white base colours.
If using darker colours Dulux and Haymes would give some advantage.
If you can apply a coat of paint or primer to all sides of board the job will last longer.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## Ashore

Thats the other good thing about solarguard need no sealer or primer coats and goes over any surface  :2thumbsup:

----------

